# Echolot für Bootjefahrer



## Vestide (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Ich wende mich an Sie, da ich gerne die Erfahrung von Profis nutzen würde.

Ich suche ein Echolot mit folgenden Funktionen:

Flachwasseralarm ab 0,50m bzw. einstellbar
Feste Montage
Temparaturanzeige

Schön wäre eine Fahrgeschwindigkeitsanzeige, muss aber nicht. 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Kanal in ganz flachem Wasser und möchte auf jeden Fall den Bodenkontakt vermeiden. 

Fischfinder ist dabei eine schöne Sache, ist aber nicht erforderlich, da hierfür portable Geräte zur Verfügung stehen, die nicht als Tiefenmesser zum Einsatz kommen.

Bitte möglichst Angaben mit aktuellen Modellnamen. 

Besten Dank für Ihre Hilfe im Voraus.

Sven


----------



## Schwingspitze (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Echolot für Bootjefahrer*

Hallo Sven,
hier im Forum duzen wir uns alle.
Hier gibt es auch einen Thread, der Vorstellungen heißt :q
Ruf mal hier an, ECHOLOTZENTRUM PADERBORN, die können Dir mit Sicherheit helfen #6
Gruß Dete


----------



## lucky lachs (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Echolot für Bootjefahrer*

Hallo Kollegen, 
die Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau hab ich bereits hinter mir und mich für das Garmin 720S mit 650W Sonar entschieden. Dies ist ein erschwingliches Teil aus dem mittlerem Segment. Dir erforderlichen 3D-Seekarten für Ostsee und Norwegen hab ich in EBAY ersteigert. 
Das Teil habe ich vorerst in einem Trollingkoffer untergebracht. Ist aber für Festeinbau vorgesehen. Einen Sonarhalter in V2A für jedes Boot gibs für 54€. 
Haben in all den Jahren gemerkt, wer billig kauft kauft mehrmals. 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=garmin%20720s&clk_rvr_id=438019804012&adpos=1t1&MT_ID=43&crlp=12782546598_109&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=33361&keyword=garmin+720s&crdt=0

Gruß
Lucky Lachs


----------

